# Humber_Traveller... News



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I would like to Thank the many friends who have contacted me in the last few weeks.

As many of you know, I have not been too well for some time but this has worsened recently leading us to cancel all our planned events.

I have been diagnosed with cancer after suffering for almost 12 months.

This is the reason we are reluctantly having to sell our Chausson as I will not be able take advantage of this due to failing health conditions.

Chris and I have no idea of any outcome but I now have secondary cancer as well. I have to have some more tests next week, these will then dictate if any treatment will be suitable or not.

It has been difficult to discuss this with many people and it has also been very difficult for me to make this post today.

I am at present in Hospital and have managed to smuggle a lap top in for today.

Unfortunately as I mentioned the motorhome has to be sold to provide finances for us and would not consider that I would even be in a position to be able to travel again.

Unfortunately I do not have sustained internet access and also because of my health conditions may not be able respond at the moment, although I will be able to get my son to check my emails every so often.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Jeez, Peter, I'm so sorry. Words can't convey how we feel at the moment.

Our thoughts are with both you and Chris.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll second that. So sorry to hear of your problems & will be thinking about you.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Humber traveler*

Gosh Peter that is sad news.

We wish you all the very best and don't give up the fight .

God bless
Angie and Scottie(George)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Peter*

Don't know what to say Peter, only to echo Geralds comments.

Russell


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter

What devastating news, I'm really upset to read your post.

We heard you were ill a while ago and we've been waiting to hear how you were getting on but this isn't what we wanted to hear.

The main thing is - don't give up. You sound a bit down in the mouth so get your fighting gear on and give it your best. I know personally what it's like to be told that you have cancer, it's not what you want to hear is it? But it's not always a one way trip, make sure you get whatever treatment is available and give it your best shot, you may well surprise yourself and the rest of us.

Keep us regularly updated please.

Best wishes to you and Chris from Jen & myself


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Peter, that has brought a tear too my eyes having gone through a similar period in my life. Fortunately my treatment has (up to now) been a success and i am in my 5th year of remission.

Stay strong in mind and fight like hell, and prayers help as well and of course you will be in the thoughts of every member of MHF.

All our thoughts and best wishes go to you & Chris at this time.

our very sincere best wishes. 

Barbara & Bob


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Peter

Sorry to hear your news. Dont give up the fight though and keep the chin up. A very good friend of mine was dignosed with bone cancer 2 years ago and following treatment is now fiting fit and doctors are optimistic that he will be OK long term. Keep posting as many of the people on here who you have never met will be thinking of you and it will help to talk things through.

All the best

Andy & Liz


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Peter and Chris I'll send a pm but for now and the future you have all our best wishes. My supply of malt is waiting for you to fight your way through this to.

Doreen and Frank


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peter

If you or Chris need anything let us know. Sorry to hear your news and we wish you all the best

stew


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Peter

so sorry to hear your news.

You have our best wishes 

Geoff & Ida


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Peter & Chris;

Very sorry to hear about this. Keep up the fight, as Ken said, its not always a one way journey.

Our sincerest best wishes for a positive outcome.

Pete & Judy.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peter our thoughts are with you at this time and of course your lovely wife, I was so shocked to read your post.

Take care and try and stay positive even if it isn't always easy to do so, as I honestly think fight and determination can help.

Keep in touch 

Nette & Phil


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Pete, so sorry to hear this. You are one of the beacons of my trips to UK. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear Pete, keep your chin up & lets hope some better news comes soon.

Alex.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Peter,
I don't know what [else] to say that hasn't already been said, you are in Sylvia's & my thoughts & we sincerley hope you find the strength to fight this and pull through - apart from the laptop - get the fleece jacket smuggled in :wink: 
vic


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Peter & Chris

We both are thinking of you and praying that you can somehow over come this, never give up fighting Pete think positive, and Chris we are at the end of the phone always available for a natter. Lots of love to you both.

Jacquie & John


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, am thinking of you both. Stay positive and remember all your friends on here are willing you better.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peter, Chris,
Don't know you other than Humber Traveller but may I say that your news has saddened me.
I am truly sorry, my sympathy to you both, take great care.
Norman


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for letting us know how you are feeling. You are in our thoughts and prayers. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news.
Don`t give up, keep positive I know it may be difficult but please do.

Best regards
Dave P


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We havent met over a drink of beer, only passed each other at a couple of rallys ( snellys at cleethorpes last year & I think at Newark) but both our thoughts are with you & chris. regards chris & gail


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
Please accept my best wishes and am so sorry to hear that things are not going well for you.
THere is nothing I can add to any of the previous posts, but I will say a prayer for you. 

Ca


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Peter and Chris,

I am sorry to hear of this news, you are two of the friendliest folk that I have met through motorhoming. All I can say is try to keep a positive attitude and I hope things take a turn for the better.

If there is anything I can do for you just shout, I am not a million miles away and this is a sincere offer, not just words.

All the best

Jez, Sue and family.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Peter 

Im really sad to hear your news Chin up and fight  .
Send our love to Chris and our thoughts will be with you both.
Love mavis and ray


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Peter

Gill the Girls and my thoughts are with you.

Richard...


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Dear Peter & Chris

Me and Catherine are shocked to here of your news, are thoughts are with you both.
We hope you have a positive outcome of the tests, take care and love to you both.

Steve & Catherine


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I only know you from your posts on here but I to wish you a positive outcome to you and your good lady.
Good wishes.
Barry


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Dear Peter & Chris,

I am so sorry to hear your news; I can only imagine the devastation that it has caused. But remember, whatever recovery rate is quoted, even if it were only 10%, it means that 10 people out of every 100 get better. You can be one of the ones who gets better and gives hope to others. 

I hope it will be ok to add you both to our healing list. 

Wishing you strength.
-H


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Dear Peter and Chris,

Very sad news,we enjoyed your company,and your posts on here,

you are in our thoughts at this time and Sharon and I wish you all the best


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Dear Peter and Chris,

As a relative newcomer to this forum I don't think I have ever met you or perhaps even read any of your posts. However, that does not stop me from being saddened by your post and your news today. Please remember that there will be many of us thinking and praying for you over the coming weeks and months.

The road ahead may seem rocky and long, but as others have said, remember that even when the odds are stacked against you, somebody has to buck the trend. Try to live for today, and make the most of the good days ahead to help to see you through the difficult days.

I wish you strength and peace for the journey ahead. If I can answer any medical questions for you, feel free to pm me (in case you don't know anything of me, I am a nurse working as a Nurse Advisor for NHS Direct)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Peter, so sorry to hear your news, and it is such a shame you have to sell your mh - I wish you the very best and hope that you can fight this.

Pls keep in touch and let us know how you get on.. thinking of you

With much love
Carol


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Peter and Chris what the hell can I say 
Just hang on in there prove the buggers wrong keep fighting and you will soon be back on the scene even if it as as a day visitor. 

I am sure that Val and I could spare a cup of tea maybe even a biscuit my Scottish generosity is well known 

But seriously good luck keep up the fight and as others have said some folk can beats the odds so why not you !. 
And Chris our thoughts are also with you you are going to need to be strong you know how to get in touch if you need to 

Best wishes and hope for a happy outcome 
Jim & Val


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

To Peter & Chris,

You are in our thoughts and prayers at this time. It's not a nice thing to get but at least there is always a chance you can beat it. 
Keep smiling and cracking those jokes, and smuggling in that laptop, if only to see all the nice things that we are saying about you :wink: 

Blessings

Tina & Glenn


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Aawww Peter, what more can I say you, must both be devastated. Both Dave and I are sad to hear that you are selling your van, it was lovely to see Humber-Traveller on a rally list, if you cant camp any more I hope we will see you again as day visitors. We know you will fight this with all you have got, our thoughts will be with you and Chris. Take care.
Hugs Lynne and Dave


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Dear Pete and Chris,

So sad to hear your news, you both have certainly had your share of health problems in the past. We will be thinking of you, as Ken says don't give up ! If you or Chris wants to ring at any time just PM me and I will give you my number.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

All the best to you both, as someone else said we always look for your name on the rallies as it was lovely to meet you. 

Each time we use the walkie talkies I think about you and our little secret. 

Fight hard, imagine you are a van stuck in the mud (not that yours or ours ever would) and you have all of us shoving you out, you won't be there for long.  

take care 
Mandy


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Big Hugs to you Peter and Chris :3some: 

Will PM you :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Aw mate, that sucks. If your up to visitors, please pm me with which ward your on, i'll come see ya. If we can be of any help, just get in touch. Love, us x


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I suspect the waiting for tests and diagnoses is more frightening than the eventual results and news.

I hope the news is good and your treatment successful, I am sure you will battle.having read many posts I am sure you will.

If the news is bad then I am sure you have the resilience to face what lies ahead with dignity and courage.

Good luck, my thoughts are with you and your family

John


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

Hi Peter
We are both so very sad to hear your devastating news.
We also always look for your name on the rallies list.
Take care mate and our thoughts will be with you and Chris.

John & Christine


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Peter and Chris,

Sorry to hear the news i wish you all the best for a speedy recovery keep your chin up. As you know we live round the corner from you and have never met, we only send messages to each other.
When you get home and feel as if you want a chat please feel free to contact us.
Love to you both from Sue and Tony.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Thank you*

Greetings......................

...........and thank you for all your kind words, thoughts and prayers. I have managed to have a few hours back at home with Chris today, but back to hospital tonight.

Unfortunately this illness was not diagnosed despite repeat visits to the doctors dating back from early last year.

The hospital has deduced that the primary source of the cancer is in the bile duct, with other internal organs affected, the lungs are the secondary, or whatever that means and they cannot decide which course of treatment to take if any until further invasive tests are done this coming week, and they can't treat the lung cancer until the primary source is addressed.

Main problem is pain, but I am still optimistic that something can be done, I am seeing the Macmillan nurse tomorrow.

I don't know how often I can get online as I can't leave the lap top in the ward due to security.

If anyone wants any info I am sure one of the management team can forward any information.

Hope to see you all soon!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Peter, if you do want to use the laptop in the hospital you may find the hospital have a safe in which they can keep it between uses. When I was a ward-based nurse we had the facility to take valuables to the general office where they were locked away for safe-keeping and the hospital then took responsibility for them. It was a bit of a palarver but did allow people to keep valuables where they had a chance of using them.

Sorry to hear your news and hoping the news is encouraging later this week.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Peter and Chris,

it is impossible to find words to express my feelings at present, all of the words have been said by so many people so eloquently already.

I know the feeling of being told that you have a cancer - I was told 2 years ago that a small growth on my back was skin cancer, and malignant at that. I have been through the treatment and the repetitive checkups for the last two years and, in spite of what I was told on the day I was given the news, I am still here and still fighting.

Live every day as if it was the best day of your life - enjoy all the things you want to do while you go through whatever is to come. Never give up the fight - Chris and so many others are here to support you in whatever way we can. We are a long way physically from you but very close in our thoughts, and we will not give up being here for you.

Try to keep in touch - it is not easy to share your thoughts but it can help in the understanding process.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Thank you*



Humber-Traveller said:


> (...) I am still optimistic that something can be done, I am seeing the Macmillan nurse tomorrow.
> 
> Hope to see you all soon!


*Good stuff!!*

Mac nurses are usually lovely people (ours was :wink: ) great listeners and invaluable when it come to the questions you don't want to ask...

Have you checked out the 'questions to ask' on the Cancer research site (and other sites)...s'pose it comes down to how much info you can handle... or want...

Check out benefits with Mac nurse... don't be shy when it come to claiming... the benefits are there for You (and so is most of MHF from what I've seen   )

Stay positive and *be well!*


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Peter & Chris,
As requested, I kept my promise not to tell anyone other than Rita, and although I was concerned about your request, I respected your wishes.
Your call last week left me dumbstruck, and I apologise again for not knowing what to say, and for not being more supportive, however, it has all been said by your many friends on here, and there will be more to follow too.

We are so glad that you could find the strength, to post your sad news on your favourite social networking site. I personally think that you have made the right decision to go public. The replies of prayers and best wishes, are/will be supportive, both for you and Chris.
Rita and I wish you both the strength and courage to try and see this through, and if needs must, take Grahams advice re the MacMillan support, including any financial support too that may be available.

BTW, you have to continue posting on here, as although there isn't a blooming Netto's anywhere near us, I do look forward to your "instore bargain of the week", announcements. :wink: 

So come on Peter, chin up, head up, and fight this.

All the very best, to you and Chris. We will phone Chris later today.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Peter and Chris

Only just picked up on your sad news
Our thoughts and best wishes are with you

Pauline and Peter


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Peter,

I admire your courage in letting us all know here. I am writing this from my sister's home in London where I stayed last night after coming down to see her in view of her own advanced cancer, so my own thoughts will be with you and your family today.

I hope that you can find the same courage in dealing with this blow, as you have shown in sharing it with us.

Dougie.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

Hello Peter,
So sorry to hear your sad news; You are in my thoughts and I'm wishing you well.
Pam


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Peter and Chris 

If you have had the procedure to open your bile duct and you are now in pain , apparently the first attempt can fail but a second attempt should be ok and make sure the hospital is treating you for a possible infection.

I am not medically minded but this came to light last month on a personal level .

Keeping both of you in my thoughts and very close to my heart  

Chris


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Humber Traveller.*

Sorry to hear your news Peter.
Keep that chin up.
We are all thinking of you.
Kath,Keith and Farhan


----------



## georgert1 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Peter & Chris*

Dear Peter & Chris, I do not know you I am a member of this club, I just want top wish you all the best and hope that you get through this battle ,good luck mate.


----------

